# Protecting Yourself from Insurance Claims



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Communicate, communicate, communicate. Nobody likes surprises so if you screw up, be proactive and be honest and up front with the HO. If they know you are actively trying to address a situation, they may be far more likely to work with you and give you a chance rather than just immediately threatening to lawyer up.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Painting someone's home is wrought with potential liability. Here are some suggestions to limit the risks:
Ladders
1. When windy, lower a fully extended extension ladder before moving to the next window
2. Use secure scratch barriers between footings and sensitive flooring
3. Be aware of over head fixtures before swinging an eight foot ladder around. (place markers or cones directly under the fixture)
4. Ask for help when lifting heavy ladders. Especially for the older worker.(your biceps just aren't as impressive as they once were)
5. Avoid leaving screw drivers and other tools on top of the step ladder. (you know you'll forget before it takes a nice chip out of that new counter top)
6. Know the landscape before you destroy that rare Chinese Maple next to the house while placing a ladder to paint a gutter
7. Use jacks and planks before stepping on the metal roof of a shed in order to reach the eaves

Those are a few. Any more painting process tips to avoid liability?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Someone could probably write a book about potential liability issues when spraying.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> Someone could probably write a book about potential liability issues when spraying.


Number one would be to avoid spraying whenever possible.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

CApainter said:


> Number one would be to avoid spraying whenever possible.


Though I understand the sentiment, I can’t agree. When I was doing exteriors I don’t think I ever did one without spraying - I never could have given a competitive bid without it. 
The biggest concerns I had were getting overspray on roof areas, plants - especially evergreens, and cars. All were concerns that could be dealt with by being proactive with planning, communication, and common sense. If you were spraying and dealt with issues reactively, you’d likely be screwed.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

RH said:


> Though I understand the sentiment, I can’t agree. When I was doing exteriors I don’t think I ever did one without spraying - I never could have given a competitive bid without it.
> The biggest concerns I had were getting overspray on roof areas, plants - especially evergreens, and cars. All were concerns that could be dealt with by being proactive with planning, communication, and common sense. If you were spraying and dealt with issues reactively, you’d likely be screwed.


In the residential field, I've brushed and rolled far more home exteriors than I've sprayed. We certainly didn't get rich, but we didn't get sued either.


----------



## Masterwork (Sep 13, 2020)

CApainter said:


> In the residential field, I've brushed and rolled far more home exteriors than I've sprayed. We certainly didn't get rich, but we didn't get sued either.


That's the smart way to do it. 

A company painted a gym exterior here, and got overspray on about 40 cars. Figure about $500 per car for professional detailing and you're at $8000! Good luck staying insured with business practices like that.


----------



## Gymschu (Mar 11, 2011)

The older you get in this business, the more METHODICAL you become. That means going up ladders slowly. That means no bouncing the ladder or overreaching no matter how tempting it is. I now check and double check that drops cover EVERYTHING. Nothing worse than having a breach between drops and then, of course, that's where you spill or spatter paint. I likely think about what I'm doing far more than I'm actually doing the task. I plan out possible doomsday scenarios, like NOT placing a ladder in front of any doors where someone is going to come waltzing in. I make sure all pets are out of the areas to be painted. Nothing worse than a family pet on the loose getting into paint, or worse, getting loose outside.

When you are young you don't think much about possibly falling off a ladder or stepping on someone's pet when coming down a stepladder.......you don't think overreaching to get that last high spot is gonna present an issue. Maybe you didn't cover that treadmill with enough drop cloths. Now, all of those things you really think about and think about them methodically.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> The older you get in this business, the more METHODICAL you become. That means going up ladders slowly. That means no bouncing the ladder or overreaching no matter how tempting it is. I now check and double check that drops cover EVERYTHING. Nothing worse than having a breach between drops and then, of course, that's where you spill or spatter paint. I likely think about what I'm doing far more than I'm actually doing the task. I plan out possible doomsday scenarios, like NOT placing a ladder in front of any doors where someone is going to come waltzing in. I make sure all pets are out of the areas to be painted. Nothing worse than a family pet on the loose getting into paint, or worse, getting loose outside.
> 
> When you are young you don't think much about possibly falling off a ladder or stepping on someone's pet when coming down a stepladder.......you don't think overreaching to get that last high spot is gonna present an issue. Maybe you didn't cover that treadmill with enough drop cloths. Now, all of those things you really think about and think about them methodically.


Never worried too much about stepping on someone’s pet when stepping off a ladder. Now stepping into a HO’s pet’s poo is another matter. Worse; stepping in it, then climbing UP your ladder, and then discovering it when you come down.🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Throwin' Paint (Nov 17, 2020)

Gymschu said:


> Maybe you didn't cover that treadmill with enough drop cloths.


 You don't stand your ladder on the treadmill, to get that extra couple of inches to the ceiling??? 😲


----------



## meriulin (9 mo ago)

Thank you for sharing


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Throwin' Paint said:


> You don't stand your ladder on the treadmill, to get that extra couple of inches to the ceiling??? 😲


People do that??!!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Hazelnutiy said:


> I very much agree with you that it is better not to apply for insurance on your own.


I only looked into insurance once. The deductible was so high I decided to set up a savings account to self insure. I never needed it, but then I'm super conscientious! I never take chances or any kind of gamble on a job. I no longer keep that account, I'm mostly retired now and only take on jobs for my oldest clients and of limited scope. I used that account to knock 15 years off my mortgage.


----------

